# Hello



## John007 (Feb 1, 2010)

I'm new to Sailnet and I would like to introduce myself. 
I'm John Summers, I own Nanook a Cruising Consultants Crealock 37 hull #009. I live aboard in Olympia WA and enjoy cruising on Puget Sound and areas north to Desolation Sound.
I am also looking for information concerning Nanook's compression post. I know Thomas Wright has documented his compression post repair but i am unable to find this document. Any help with this is appreciated. 
I happy to be part of the Sailnet community and look forward to interacting and learning from the group.
John Summers


----------



## smackdaddy (Aug 13, 2008)

Hey John, welcome to SN dude. You'll like the place.


----------



## JohnRPollard (Mar 26, 2007)

Hi John,

Welcome to Sailnet!

In response to the private message you sent me, I'm afraid I don't have any contact info for Thomas Wright. I thought the compression-post rebuild material you're looking for was somewhere in the old PSC e-mail archives, but I won't guarantee it, and it would probably take some effort/time to locate it if it is.


----------



## eherlihy (Jan 2, 2007)

Hi John, and welcome!

Your full name isn't needed, and may not be wise to post; but it is not a big deal either way.

Regarding your question, here are a couple of older threads that you should read;
http://www.sailnet.com/forums/islander/48775-compression-post-issue.html
http://www.sailnet.com/forums/gear-maintenance/446-ericson-mast-compression-problem.html
http://www.sailnet.com/forums/columbia/22975-columbia-26-mkii-k-diy.html
http://www.sailnet.com/forums/islander/49806-compresion-post-repaired.html


----------



## SecondWindNC (Dec 29, 2008)

Hull #009, a pre-PSC Crealock 37 -- cool!

I'd love to see pictures of the boat.


----------



## billiesma (Feb 1, 2010)

*looking for my old cruising boat*

Hi.

My ex husband Jim and I bought a Crealock 37 hull and deck from Crusing Consultants in about 1977. I do not remember the hull number. We named her Quest and sailed from CA through the Panama Canal and spent a lot of time in the Bahamas. We finally sold her in Ft Lauderdale, FL in 1983 or 1984 because I had a serious accident that reduced my ability to walk. I would love to locate Quest, if that is at all possible. She has a very unusual interior, as my husband was a woodworker and we did all the work ouselves. Quest was a yawl with tiller stearing. If anyone can help locate her it would be greatly appreciated. Billie


----------



## smackdaddy (Aug 13, 2008)

Hey billie - welcome to SN. Hopefully someone will have some info for you.


----------

